# I'xe been banned from USA Slingshotforum



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried to go on USA slingshot forum and found out I was banned, Why because of "insensitive remark concerning spam"







????

Ok yesterday I went on and as usually had to wade through a board that was plastered with spam (pretty much a everyday thing) I reported one of the posts said something like " cann't you do something about this crap I feel like cancelling my membership every time I see this kind of thing" and when I saw that the idiot who posted it was still on line I PM'd him and said " This is a slingshot forum, keep your moronic spam to yourself" now while I realize I could have been more PC about it, none of it was said on a open forum and none of it was abusive...WTF??? does that deserve a perminate ban?? When I moderated a weapons forum I would have said worse to a spammer and on open forum!!!

Sorry Rant over


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I understand pal, I wouldn't waste my time; I said to a friend of mine the other day "if you aren't going to pay attention to what you say, why should I?" I would just avoid them, as there's better places to be. Spam is just an advertising service for people who have nothing worth selling.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, they banned me over there too. I wouldn't worry about it. We have a more active community over here anyway.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Yeah, they banned me over there too. I wouldn't worry about it. We have a more active community over here anyway.


They banned you too ... idiots!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That seems quite odd!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I never post over there anymore. This site is much better.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

In the email I just recieved it seems he took exception to my asking "can't you do something about this crap" his comments were, that obviously I don't know how the internet works and that maybe they should make me a admin so I could spend 10 or 15 minutes a day checking the forum and deleting spam...funny when I was a lowly mod on a couple of forums I spent more than 15 min a day on the forum..by a couple of hours...if he only can spare 15 min a day maybe he should make some one else a admin.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Yeah, they banned me over there too. I wouldn't worry about it. We have a more active community over here anyway.


Not worried, just ticked of,f when I get banned from a forum I like it to be for something splashy, sort of ruins my record.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I tried to join and after 8 pm's i got fed up with asking to be put on, just to take no notice of me was out of order, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, on the classifieds in the USA slingshot forum there are all of these spam ads about pills? its kinda anoying


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

USA I guess he must have cleaned a few up after he banned me, at one point yesterday I counted 24 threads started by a spammer who was still logged in and posting when I reported it.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, i went on a few min ago. its all cleaned up but hopefuly the spammer got banned also. (u didnt deserve it)


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I never go on that forum anyway in my opinion that forum is nothing compared to this one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

For my experience, SF is more comfortable to me and good set of friendly & professional members.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> I never post over there anymore. This site is much better.


yep i have to agree there!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well whatever happens elsewhere, there's plenty of fun to be had here.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

fish said:


> I never post over there anymore. This site is much better.


yep i have to agree there!
[/quote]
....the infamous raccoon joke! You badboy Fish! LOL!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I never post over there anymore. This site is much better.


yep i have to agree there!
[/quote]
....the infamous raccoon joke! You badboy Fish! LOL!
[/quote]
I found that quite offensive...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i do not get the joke either? does someone care to explain?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> i do not get the joke either? does someone care to explain?


A certain member of this forum made a racist joke on the USA Slingshot forum a while back and I found it pretty offensive...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> i do not get the joke either? does someone care to explain?


A certain member of this forum made a racist joke on the USA Slingshot forum a while back and I found it pretty offensive...
[/quote]

For me any member that is racist should be banned, we have a lot of people from all over the world on these sites, i would not allow it on my hunting slte, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree, racist comments/jokes should never be allowed. Anywhere


----------

